# Windy Ridge Shepherd?



## GermanShepherdLoverKing (Mar 21, 2014)

I heard from my other thread that windy ridge breeds showline and is reputable and is also in my budget range 

is she a good breeder?

I haven't seen a thread on her yet


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't know this kennel so can't help you in the particulars....but....from a top level sense looks like their males are all working line, not showline.

Last litter on their webpage was a WL (Bomber son) cross with a WGSL female. 

So you may want to chat with the breeder about that and what they are looking to do.

http://www.windyridgeshepherds.com/#!puppies/c13l2


----------



## GermanShepherdLoverKing (Mar 21, 2014)

They make Working Showlines I like that is that bad?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I was only responding in general to your comment that the breeder breeds Showlines. 

I cannot comment on whether a particular match is good or bad.




GermanShepherdLoverKing said:


> They make Working Showlines I like that is that bad?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

There are like, three Windy Ridge Shepherds...


----------



## GermanShepherdLoverKing (Mar 21, 2014)

Here is her link


----------



## GermanShepherdLoverKing (Mar 21, 2014)

Windy Ridge Shepherds| Training| Shepherds


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Laura Heldrith (Nix now) was a showline person....her brother Daniel got interested and became a helper and has some working lines.... 

looks like there are 3 showline females and 1 working line...litter listed is a cross between show and working....so most hard core showline people will not buy for show, and hard core working line won't buy for work...If you are looking for a companion pup you may be fine with this type of litter....

Lee


----------



## GermanShepherdLoverKing (Mar 21, 2014)

I think I will Buy from her all I want is a companion pup but to also compete in fun activities once in a while like Agility


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think you will be fine.....I met Laura and her brothers when she was doing a koer (Ikon Olympus) and have seen the sire of the litter posted a few times as well....

Lee


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have no experience with this breeder but from the looks of the website and health stuff, these would probably be okay for an active companion/agility/obedience home. Have fun with your pup.


----------

